# Fair Housing Act / ANSI - Type B Units - Shower Size



## JonathanD (Sep 7, 2018)

According to ANSI A117.1-2009 I understand that the minimum dimensions for a shower in a Type B unit to be 36" wide by 36" deep. (1004.11.3.1.3.3) In looking at the Fair Housing Act Design Manual on page 6.13 it shows an image of 32" x 48" shower and indicates it as 'other shower configurations permitted'. 

Could anyone please provide feedback on minimum shower sizes for Type B units and if a 32" x 48" shower is permissible? 

Thank you


----------



## mark handler (Sep 8, 2018)

https://www.huduser.gov/publications/pdf/fairhousing/fairfull.pdf




*if it is the only bathing feature in the unit 36"x36", most restrictive.....*


----------



## JonathanD (Sep 8, 2018)

mark handler said:


> https://www.huduser.gov/publications/pdf/fairhousing/fairfull.pdf
> 
> View attachment 3027
> 
> ...


Thank you,
Jonathan


----------



## JonathanD (Sep 8, 2018)

JonathanD said:


> Thank you,
> Jonathan


If I can ask you a follow up question: If we plan on using a shower in our Type B units that is 36" x 48" can we install a shower of this size that doesn't meet the strictures of a Type A unit because, for example, it has a 3" curb at the threshold? The thinking is that blocking would be installed for future grab bars and, in the event that the Type B unit was converted into a fully accessible unit, a new shower surrounds could be installed with a low profile (1/2") threshold.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 10, 2018)

Sounds logical, but acceptable MH?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 10, 2018)

JonathanD said:


> If I can ask you a follow up question: If we plan on using a shower in our Type B units that is 36" x 48" can we install a shower of this size that doesn't meet the strictures of a Type A unit because, for example, it has a 3" curb at the threshold? The thinking is that blocking would be installed for future grab bars and, in the event that the Type B unit was converted into a fully accessible unit, a new shower surrounds could be installed with a low profile (1/2") threshold.


Most restrictive.....


----------



## JonathanD (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks Mark,

We're looking at a shower that's 48″ X 36″ X 77″ (see attached image) as a potential for a Type B unit. In the image you can see it has a curb and seat and would not be ANSI-compliant from the get-go. The shower pan and surrounds would have to be replaced to make it accessible. From your remark about 'most restrictive' would you think we would need to install an accessible shower from the start and not plan on a retrofit as needed?

Thank you,


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 11, 2018)

It depends, is this a business decision?


----------

